

"Time Travel and Computing" --Hans Moravec - gwern
http://www.frc.ri.cmu.edu/~hpm/project.archive/general.articles/1991/TempComp.html

======
gwern
A newer link on the same topic:
<http://www.scottaaronson.com/democritus/lec19.html>

